# مذكرة مصورة باللغة العربية في شرح ال FastCam



## بيت المقدس (5 يناير 2011)

أليكم هذا العمل المتواضع من إعداي في شرح الـ FastCam راجيا من الله القبول ومهديا هذا العمل لرفيقة الكفاح الزوجة الغالية أم نورالدين


----------



## أبو عبد الرحمن _2 (11 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*أين الرابط ؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## بيت المقدس (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*الأخ 
أحمد دعبس*
يرجى مراسلتي على الياهو Mahmoudshaheed
لإرسال الملف لك


----------



## pasha0 (17 أكتوبر 2014)

يا ريت اى حد من الاعضاء يرفع الملف تانى لو سمحتواااااااااااااااا


----------

